
Ask HN: Does anyone know what time YC sends out decision for s19? - sixtoothsameer
Thanks in advance.
======
dereknelson
3 applications ago, I got the email at 1am EST. The last two applications I
received the email after 3:30am EST.

------
vardhankoshal
10pm Pacific Time is what they said. You can also check your status by
clicking apply. ycombinator.com/interviews. If you see anything other than
Sorry, then you are selected. All the best.

------
vardhankoshal
Mostly those who are selected have already received the mail.

~~~
sabbakeynejad
Why do you think this?

